
Texas quietly informs counties some voters flagged for review “incorrectly” - zimpenfish
https://www.texastribune.org/2019/01/29/texas-voter-citizenship-list-problems-state-tells-counties/
======
zimpenfish
Full headline (edited for length): "Texas quietly informs counties that some
of the 95,000 voters flagged for citizenship review don't belong on the list"

